# New Theft Tracking Device



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just saw on another site...pretty cool if it gets to market.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/t...-gps-locator#/


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Seems to have merit and perfect for a skiff. Maybe not the offshore guys since it needs to be within a cellular network. And sheesh, what a height disparity between father and son...


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

My daughter has something like that.. she keeps it in her purse or in the car and from her iPhone has an app that she can locate it...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

There is something called 'tile' that works similarly, not sure of battery life and range though


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah I think that 'tile' app only works within a couple hundred feet of your phone if I remember right. I could be wrong, I'm not doing the research.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

The Tile relies on bluetooth, connecting to a GPS device. TracFind has a lot of potential, I hope it gets the funding.


----------



## Swfl angler (Oct 14, 2015)

Wish this was around in 2011 when a pos stole my boat out of the driveway of my old house found boat 16 hours later stripped to a bare hull.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

Swfl angler said:


> Wish this was around in 2011 when a pos stole my boat out of the driveway of my old house found boat 16 hours later stripped to a bare hull.


I plan on trying Spot Trace. 

http://findmespot.com/en/index.php?cid=128


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Spot trace is USELESS ! (Hey I could be wrong )

But it Will NOT tell you where your item is in real time :-(

reports to the Police who can care less !!!

I think Pet Tracker is a better bet ...

But they may have changed it 

If anyone knows more about this I am curious to know ...

I thought they did NOT want you to go and confront the Dirt Bag Yourself ...


----------



## CaptAlan (Mar 20, 2016)

noeettica said:


> Spot trace is USELESS ! (Hey I could be wrong )
> 
> But it Will NOT tell you where your item is in real time :-(
> 
> ...


I do use some of SPOTs products while i do have some complaints with some of their products overall the trace is the best option on the market. It does give you relatively real time updates (1 hour-2.5 min) you get the location not the police. I already know a few people who have recovered their boat with the spot. One of them had to abandon their skiff off of east cape when it started sinking and they lost both of their masts to a storm. They watched it drift around and were able to finally go charter a boat and tow it to shore. 
Its like 100$ and can charge off of your boat's electrical system. They are very inconspicuous someone might think its just another gps antenna on your t top. It works everywhere but antarctica and the north pole and seriously how many boat thieves go to antarctica.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Spot trace will also get you a discount with most insurance coverages! It will be on my skiff


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

i like this. small easy to hide, zip tie is hidden inside a storage compartment in an unsuspected location. easy solution


----------

